# Saskatchewan



## TammyC (Feb 23, 2010)

Anybody got any info on Saskatchewan, were looking into going hear, not sure what part yet though.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

TammyC said:


> Anybody got any info on Saskatchewan, were looking into going hear, not sure what part yet though.


Right smack bang in the middle of Canada. Small population and less expensive that most of the rest of Canada. It has very severe winters and hot summers. Great people live in Saskatchewan, always kind to me and my wife tells me I'm difficult to be kind to. Two major cities are Regina and Saskatoon. I know Saskatoon better and its a small (250K population) but very nice, in my opinion.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

I've been living In Saskatoon since September of last year. People are very friendly and as its a small city (but still the biggest in SK) driving anywhere doesn't take too long.

So far in Canada, I've lived in Montreal QC, Oakville & Georgetown ON and now Saskatoon and not had problems anywhere. Winter was colder than I'm used to, but if you wrap up warm, used the car's block heater it's not a problem.

At the moment the weather is about -5 and very sunny during the day. Being outside is quite comfortable.


----------



## TammyC (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for that, were aiming to go hear, just hope its not to cold for my boys lol


----------

